# Business Grants for Veterans



## ChronicPainCorporal (16 Mar 2021)

I remember when I was back in the CAF I heard rumours and whispers about there being grants available to veterans for starting a business. Would anyone have any idea on where I could find more information on things like that?


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 Mar 2021)

ChronicPainCorporal said:


> I remember when I was back in the CAF I heard rumours and whispers about there being grants available to veterans for starting a business. Would anyone have any idea on where I could find more information on things like that?



I'm an entrepreneur so I thought 'what the hell, maybe there's something I could find that would help me out too' and just Googled this. No idea if it's helpful or not:


Support for Military Veterans Starting a Business in Canada​





						Support for Military Veterans Starting a Business in Canada - Company Debt Ltd
					

Although Canada doesn’t track the number of military veterans who choose entrepreneurship, it is a common path many take when adjusting back into civilian



					www.companydebt.com


----------



## kratz (16 Mar 2021)

> Prince’s Operation Entrepreneur (POE) : https://www.princesoperationentrepreneur.ca/



This program has been quite successful.


----------

